# Permissions



## CAS14 (Dec 28, 2012)

Everyone knows that they should ask the land owner's permission before entering private property. The same applies to public lands when cutting wood, of course.

I emailed the Tulsa River Parks Authority to request permission to cut dead branches hanging from trees. Much of this is due to severe ice storms (freezing rain) in 2007 and 2009. Whereas the wood on the ground is rotted, much of the hanging deadwood is still hard.

They mulled it over for a few days, and then the parks superintendent emailed me the ok. He also sent a memo to all his parks staff. All I had to do is politely ask and explain what I intended to do.

I will carry that approval with me whenever I cut wood on our parks here. I share this with the thought that others may also avoid potential conflict.


----------



## Sean (Dec 29, 2012)

Good idea. Glad you got permission. I did the same thing a couple of years ago and sent an email off to our forestry dept and

I too keep the letter in my truck glove box. Basically what was said is that I could take anything on crown land, that was down, for the

making of walking sticks, not taking excessive amounts as he put it no more than a pickup truck load.


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 23, 2012)

Sean said:


> not taking excessive amounts as he put it no more than a pickup truck load.


Holy cow! How many walking sticks did he think you could use?? LOL


----------



## Sean (Dec 29, 2012)

AaronC said:


> Sean said:
> 
> 
> > not taking excessive amounts as he put it no more than a pickup truck load.
> ...


Ya no kidding hey? That amount I could almost use them to heat my home also.


----------



## CAS14 (Dec 28, 2012)

More the forks for slingshots - that's never ending it looks like. BUT now my son, my son-in-law, and my wife want them. Plus I have to have a shillelagh in memory of my Granddad, a WWI veteran. When I got out of boot camp thinking I was pretty tough, he advised (with a twinkle in his eye) that he'd put his money on an old man who knew how to use his shillelagh, over any younguns. Gotta harvest enough to give me material to last the summer. Once the snakes, ticks, and briar thickets are plentiful and the temperature hits 100F, you won't find me climbing those Oklahoma hills where I was born.


----------

